

Lobbyists, Bearing Gifts, Pursue Attorneys General - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/29/us/lobbyists-bearing-gifts-pursue-attorneys-general.html?referrer=

======
codyb
Reading about the American system is getting pretty depressing.

Just once it'd be nice to see someone representing the populace as opposed to
monied interests. The whole system appears to be bought.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.warren.senate.gov/](http://www.warren.senate.gov/)

[http://www.sanders.senate.gov/](http://www.sanders.senate.gov/)

------
Avitas
In many states the IG is appointed by the AG. I wonder what the frequency of a
State IG office investigating that State's AG. My guess would be that it is
infrequent or unheard of, but I have not investigated the matter.

